# Where should i go to catch redfish on Bob Sykes Bridge?



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys just need some advice here....I have been fishing at bob sikes for a few years....just moved back here and have seen tons of redfish reports on the forum. I have gotten to go out twice now only catching a few trout or a few spade fish etc....I really want to bag a nice red soon. Tonight went out with some fresh Menheden chunked up on a carolina rig. Thought this was bait of choice...but i don't know if i am fishing in the riht place. Should i fish off the end, in the middle, gulf breeze side or beach side? Please help me...i am having withdrawal and want to get a shot at one of these monsters. Please help with some info. I have been fishing at night by the way.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

#1hookup said:


> Hey guys just need some advice here....I have been fishing at bob sikes for a few years....just moved back here and have seen tons of redfish reports on the forum. I have gotten to go out twice now only catching a few trout or a few spade fish etc....I really want to bag a nice red soon. Tonight went out with some fresh Menheden chunked up on a carolina rig. Thought this was bait of choice...but i don't know if i am fishing in the riht place. Should i fish off the end, in the middle, gulf breeze side or beach side? Please help me...i am having withdrawal and want to get a shot at one of these monsters. Please help with some info. I have been fishing at night by the way.


Those fish are all up and down the bridge. Ive seen them caught near the beginning of the bridge. Ive had my best luck casting underneath the toll bridge. There is a beam of light that runs parallel to the toll bridge cast just enough to place your bait in the beam of light. If your menhaden isnt working well catch a white trout cut it near mid section closer to the head and put the head on a 8/0 circle hook. Wait paitiently checking your bait around every 20 mins. Crabs sometimes get it before they do. Make sure you are tuned into to the sound of a screaming drag  ill be out there friday youre welcome to join me and my buddies.


----------

